# Egg dish question



## momma2chix (Nov 11, 2005)

I need to leave soon, my egg dish is still jiggly in the center.....is it done?  I've cooked it for the time called for, but it has a sour cream topping so I can't really mess with it, you'd be able to tell.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, without knowing what your "egg dish" is it's kind of hard to say. But, I'm going to guess it is probably an egg custard type thing ... in that case, yes it could very well be done ... it just needs time to cool off and "set up".


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 11, 2005)

Just for future reference, I think, and the important word is think, I remember a Good Eats episode where AB checked the doneness of a custard by temping it and 160* is what he was aiming for.  Anybody remember this to corrct or confirm?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Nov 15, 2005)

If you mean custard, then it definately won't look done but will set up nicely.  Most egg dishes will be overdone if you cook them til they're done, due to carry over.


----------

